
Show HN: Browser Based Desktop Environment for Linux (Now with Dply Demo) - Lerc
https://github.com/Lerc/notanos
======
Lerc
Possibly the most significant new factor in this update is that the Dply
server option lets you try out the system without having to an install an
executable that runs as root on your own system.

There are a bunch of additions though. There's a simple paint program that
gives a nice demonstration of a Application that can make and save data. Start
Menu, Drag and Drop work, The beginnings of a Monaco supported Text editor.

It's slowly crawling towards a point where it'll be ready for people to
actually use.

